# Gender help please



## Jimbob211 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello need help with gender of these two..wife says girls and I say boys...both are 7 weeks old and the first 4 are EE x BO and next 3 are BOxBO..BO was dad to both chicks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Both are girls. Don't you know, the wife is always right?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My opinion is females.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Both are girls!


----------



## Jimbob211 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone was worried I had 4 Roo's instead of two!!


----------



## Gd4sumthn (Jan 3, 2014)

They look like girls by the combs but the first pic shows very bright yellow legs which sometimes turns out to be a boy.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

look to be pullets to me folks
but they can trick you


----------

